# Honda FG110 tiller won't start.



## jeffsbig12 (Apr 21, 2017)

Hi everyone ; I'm a new member and thanks for having me as part of your group.I have lots of mechanical background, so I a'm looking forward to hopefully being able too help answer some future questions. NOW I would like to pick your brain.Just purchased a Honda FG110 tiller/cultiveator that does not start or run,It was listed as low compression. When I got it and started to check it out,oil level OK and clean,Pulled sparkplug clean & gapped it to.026 and reinstalled it.I sprayed a couple of shots of WD-40 into cyl and pulled it thru a couple of times sprayed a shot of starting fluid it and attempted to start it !! Very little resistance on pull cord (low compression) . Pulled value cover and checked value clearance and i could get a .002 gauge it it . So it has bad rings,possible other ie cyl & or piston. Is it common for failuer like that?? Of course no history. Can i hone it and throw a set of rings on it?? I pulled of carb and toke it apart ,diaphram .torn and falling apart.This is the most I have typed in ....... Thanks Jeff Looking forward to responces. This is a 4 cycle engine


----------

